# Westell 327W - How to connect?



## smarshp (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a Westell 327W wireless modem that came with my old internet carrier. I now have timewarner (roadrunner) and want to use it for this service but it will not work and RR tech help can not figure it out either. 

Can i reuse it with a new carrier? How do I set it up?


----------



## TechDan615 (Sep 13, 2008)

The BellSouth supplied 327W (model C90-327W30-06) is specifically designed with a unique firmware, interface, and features that are different from the standard retail 327W models. The modem has a router with a built in PPPoE client that eliminates the need for any connection software on the PC.

Based on the explanation of this modem. This modem doesnt support for stanard broadband cable internet services. It only works with DSL connections. But it is a nice DSL gateway that will support the new ADSL2 when it becomes available(25mbps). However based on my research, this modem will not work with your roadrunner cable internet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think Roadrunner is also a cable service, right? :smile:


----------



## TechDan615 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah they are, and unfortunately this modem is designed for DSL only.


----------

